# I'm Bored.



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

My housework is done. My laundry is done. My garden is put to bed. My dog is walked and fed. My cat is doing her psycho thing in the kitchen. I have no work to do. Anyone need help today?


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Always.....

Actually, except for dd's messy bedroom, my house isn't too bad today. Just need to finish doing laundry at ds's (here now) and go home to do a quick cleaning. Now the outside has plenty I could be doing, but I think I'll be sleeping instead. I worked last night and it's raining. Blech!


----------



## jbowyer01 (Aug 4, 2008)

You could always go to my house. I never seem to get caught up on things. Though I know it would be a thousand mile drive. (I use to live in Perkasie, Pa) But your more than welcome to enjoy a Georgia winter day!


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Ninn, I'm right there with ya.... Since we moved to a smaller place with no kids, I have nothing to do....

Yesterday I completely emptied out my fridge & tore apart my oven & scrubbed them.... Today I emptied out the kitchen freezer, wiped it out, & organized everything.... then I emptied out my cabinets & reorganized all my food in there.... I am saving the vacuuming, so I have something to do later.... LOL....


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Uhm,,, yes... You can get down here and help me get ready for a huge Thanksgiving crowd!

goodness...

dawn


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Ninn and cow whisperer...I see that you are both in PA. I'm right next door in Ohio and have plenty of work to keep both of you busy for many a week. I'll even let you throw out stuff that you deem unnecessary.

When can I expect you?


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Mammabooh~

I'd be delighted to come down and do the trash bag drag with you this spring! Wanna make solid plans? I have no emotional attachments to anything you own, so be warned. If you don't love it or haven't used it in 6 weeks, OUT IT GOES!! My older son will need to be back over there for the birth of his child, so I'll likely be going with him. Pm me and we'll set something up.

I've managed to find a few projects to keep me busy for a couple of days, as that son is moving back home on Tuesday. (girlfriend is in the nuthouse....jeeez!) So, I'm cleaning out his brother's room and closet for him, so he has a place to sleep other than my sofa.


----------

